# Boiler Shut Down



## SassySue (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello,
My Protherm 100 EC Combi Boiler has gone into safety lockout mode , displaying failure code F1 on the digital dial.
Looking in the instruction, F1 signifies overheating of the boiler. The instruction manual suggests that in the event of overheating I must press the reset button located behind the boiler casing, say's press the button on the safety device, as well as press the reset button on the front control display.
I can't find the reset button located in the internal working of the boiler, there is a diagram in the manual but the picture is unclear & I don't know what I'm looking for.
Can somebody describe this button, tell me where it is?
If I can reset this I may be able to start my boiler working, have heat & hot water in the house.
I'm not an expert by any means but this seems a fairly easy task if the instruction manual was more clear.
I shall of course be calling an engineer out this week.
Any advise would be hugely appreciated.
Susan


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If this is the manufacturer site http://www.protherm-cz.com/download.php?op=Detail&dcid=4 it may be better help, then the manual


----------



## SassySue (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Gregzoll.
I checked out the link, Thanks.
Unfortunately my model boiler wasn't there.
Nevermind...will keep on trying.

Happy New Year.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is the manufactuer website, so you will to call them.


----------

